# Greggs the bakers nutritional info



## gewatts (Apr 7, 2010)

I emailed Greggs the bakers about the fact that their website does not have the content of their food on. They emailed me a file back with nutritional info on but it is too big to attach here! If you want it then please PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Steff (Apr 7, 2010)

gewatts said:


> I emailed Greggs the bakers about the fact that their website does not have the content of their food on. They emailed me a file back with nutritional info on but it is too big to attach here! If you want it then please PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.



I used to love a greggs mince and onion pie, i aint stepped inside one for ages now unless itd with my dad to get his cheese scones lol.


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 8, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## topcat123 (Apr 8, 2010)

thankyou for e mail


----------



## D_G (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the email


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the offer of the file. I downloaded a PDF off their website recently, to work out the carbs.

It's available at *http://corporate.greggs.co.uk/assets/NewFolder/Nutritional-Information/Nutritional-Information.pdf*


----------

